# Any word yet on 921 OTA guide info?



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Anyone heard of a new ETA?


----------



## badkclark (Aug 12, 2004)

I'd like to hear about this as well.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It's probably not going to make it in L189, but after that...and I can say nothing more on the subject at this time.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm sitting on my Cash until this is implemented. I'm not going to spend $1 if Dish botches this, so get it right folks.


----------



## moviegoerman (Aug 18, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> It's probably not going to make it in L189, but after that...and I can say nothing more on the subject at this time.


Tivo's guide is working great for OTA! I'm glad I didn't wait any longer.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Movie, you are turning into troll, whether you want to admit it or not.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Oh. No he isn't. He's just pointing out a fact about the two services. He's happy he switched to the HD DirecTivo. It's like that kids' song:

"If you're happy and you know it, post a reply to DBSTalk about your new HD Tivo, and how it's better than the Dish 921."


----------



## moviegoerman (Aug 18, 2004)

Cyclone said:


> Movie, you are turning into troll, whether you want to admit it or not.


My opinion hasn't changed and neither has the 921. I'll stop expressing my view when I have a working 921. Until then... I've spent the $1000+ to earn my opinion. Send me $1000 and I'll shut up... LOL!

I'm sure I'll see the money before I see a working 921.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

> I've spent the $1000+ to earn my opinion. Send me $1000 and I'll shut up... LOL!


Yep, Troll reply.

I guess you'll continue to post "921 sux" posts in every 921 thread from now on. I'm not trying to insult you, but just letting you know whats becoming apparent.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Cyclone said:


> Movie, you are turning into troll, whether you want to admit it or not.


As I am inexperienced in forum lingo, what is the definition of a troll?


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I think Mr. Movie's post is fine. People need to know what they can get elsewhere to put the pressure on Echostar.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Eagles said:


> As I am inexperienced in forum lingo, what is the definition of a troll?


A troll is someone who posts in thread to incite or provoke others and not really stay on topic. This thread is asking about when Dish will provide a OTA guide for the 921. The post about Tivo having it and Dish not, does not answer the post, but is mearly meant to smear the 921 and Dish.

I'm just seeing many of these types of posts from the same user lately. If you don't believe me, click on his name and then see the "find more posts by" and read up. There is a pattern of 921 bashing and Tivo praising.


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

I for one that no offense to someone's opinion and findings on this forum. I too can't wait for the name guide to function. I had it from day one on my Dishplayer 7100! I still don't understand how I can get a OTA signal of 90% for WABC-DT (45) and not be able to view it.


----------



## moviegoerman (Aug 18, 2004)

Cyclone said:


> Yep, Troll reply.
> 
> I guess you'll continue to post "921 sux" posts in every 921 thread from now on. I'm not trying to insult you, but just letting you know whats becoming apparent.


Well, Cyclone, I do stay to the facts and I don't call anyone else names on the forum. i.e. like you are doing to me. I do find your comments insulting. They are personal. Fortunately, I have a large tolerance of pain since I have a 921. LOL!

I'll state again... I've paid for the right to express my opinion. You seem to still be holding on to your cash. I think my opinion has more weight since I am a 921 customer and you are not.

I still have a non-functional 921. My solution to others to fix the problem also remains the same. i.e Get a 10-250 if you want it a working OTA HD DVR today! And yes, if you see the other posts, then you'll see others that have been down the same road also agree with me. You haven't tried either road.

Feel free to ignore my opinion if you like. Wait forever on the 921 if you like. Just don't talk about me unless you've been there. I have no trouble with people that disagree. I would expect the same respect from you as I give to every individual on this forum. I don't have any faith in the development of the 921 or Dish Network's ability to deliver a quality product within a reasonable timeframe. Hence, their current and past history.

If you want a positive opinion about the 921 then look to someone else. I used to be a heavy Dish supporter. I'm still a Dish subscriber. I subscribe to both Dish and DirectTV. I have both a 10-250 and a 921. I can tell you which is the best DVR on the market today. It's not the 921.

If you're in love with Dish, then that's fine. I'm not going to stop you from marrying them, but don't stop me while I'm in divorce court per se. More importantly, respect me, and I'll respect you. So far, you're the only one that's taken this thread off topic.

My biggest complaint still remains to be the OTA guide issue that was never supported, but SOLD. This issue is directly related to the thread at hand. i.e. "Any word yet on the 921 OTA guide info?"

First, the 921 was supposed to have OTA support. Then, it would be soon. Then, it might be in L188, Then, it had a good chance for L189. Now, who knows??? Maybe, L190? Is that at least two more months of waiting??? My guess is next year if ever at this rate! Yes, I know they say it's coming, but the proof is in their actions. I can't imagine still waiting for this feature. It's the main thing that makes the DVR usable for OTA.

If members only want Dish supporters on the forums, then let's rename it to the DBS Censor.com. It will be more appropriate if people cannot express all viewpoints. i.e. GOOD or BAD. Please feel free to read the good comments I've made about the 721 in my posts.

If you can't understand my frustration about owning a $1000 silver brick, then don't read my comments. Have a nice day...


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Right on man.


----------



## bobl (Jan 17, 2004)

I agree completely with moveiegoerman. I switched and am really enjoying having an OTA guide. My 921 is going up for sale today. Dish is just full of promises but, as moviegoerman said, judge them by their actions not their promises.

Bob


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

> Well, Cyclone, I do stay to the facts and I don't call anyone else names on the forum. i.e. like you are doing to me. I do find your comments insulting. They are personal. Fortunately, I have a large tolerance of pain since I have a 921. LOL!


 I guess it was wrong of me to use the Troll label. I'm am sorry that I did that, so I apologize.

I actually don't disagree with your opinion, in fact I think it is right on the money. I agree that the OTA guide should have been in the box from day one.


----------



## moviegoerman (Aug 18, 2004)

Cyclone said:


> I guess it was wrong of me to use the Troll label. I'm am sorry that I did that, so I apologize.
> 
> I actually don't disagree with your opinion, in fact I think it is right on the money. I agree that the OTA guide should have been in the box from day one.


Apology accepted. No hard feelings... :goodjob:

If you agree silently, then nothing will get done. The only way for new members to be aware of the 921 issues is to always bring up the known issues to the top of the thread list as often as possible. That's why it might sound like I'm repeating myself. I don't want someone to miss out on all the fun... 

If I can help save someone from buying a 921, then I've done my job. If it puts a fire under the Eldon development team, then GREAT! If I get a working 921, then I'll be the first to admit it and praise it for what it can do. If we (as a group) agree, then we should speak as one consistent voice. i.e. We're FED UP!

The only thing (large) companies understand is the loss of profits, customers, etc.. If enough people express their issues and show it in the wallet, then Dish might be more active about fixing their products and credibility.

Hopefully, they will stop shipping buggy products and learn from their mistakes. Maybe, in the future we will get release dates that reflect working product and not the date the prototype is done or the day the marketing team thought it needs to be there. Unfortunately, they have too long of a history for me to sit idle and watch.

Last night I got another "0" minute recording from my one of the timers I set up. L188 is just as buggy as the horse it rode in on when it comes to OTA recordings. I'm still seeing so many other bugs in the 921 even if they fix the guide. It will be months before I see a stable 921 from my point of view. That's why I say next year if we are lucky because the holidays are coming up. I say Dish push Pizza under the door to the programmers.

I'm not asking for a miracle, but jeeze, a 2 year lag (working on 3), and a product this buggy without the sold features is just unacceptable. I'll be on top the soap box yelling, "ICEBERG AHEAD!", until Dish fixes the 921. The more that are in the same boat should express the same thing if we want any type of resolution anytime soon.

:icon_band

And the band played on...


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

One thing I find really irritating about the lack of 921 OTA guide info is how this interacts with the bug which prevents one from successfully adding OTA channels to the favorite lists. I always watch my 921 with my favorites list active (i.e. I never use "All Channels" or "All Sub"), and there are two ways I check to see what channel I am currently watching:

1) Press the "GUIDE" button.
2) Press the "INFO" button.

With regards to #1 on an OTA digital channel, if you press the guide button, your OTA channels don't show up in your favorites list, so you are left looking at the first satellite channel in your list instead, e.g. it highlights "105 USA" instead.
With regards to #2 on an OTA digital channel, if you press the info button, the 921 reports "No Information Available", even though it clearly knows which channel you are watching (e.g. 5-1 NBC5).

Between these two, you can't tell what freaking channel you're watching!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

With the next version, you'll be able to add OTAs to the favorites lists correctly.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Consumer magazines could have a series of reports. Dishin up the bugs!!!


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> With the next version, you'll be able to add OTAs to the favorites lists correctly.


Really. They promise. This time for sure.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

garypen said:


> Really. They promise. This time for sure.


Here's hoping...I have 2 lists set up with combinations of local channels now. First time I've seen it work since L142.


----------



## moviegoerman (Aug 18, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Here's hoping...I have 2 lists set up with combinations of local channels now. First time I've seen it work since L142.


Is their guide information yet on the one you are using? Which release will it ship in? Any idea on an accurate timeframe?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No, can't say, and yes I have an idea, but can't talk about it yet.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> No, can't say, and yes I have an idea, but can't talk about it yet.


Please tell us that your idea isn't that it's not going to happen...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

kmcnamara said:


> Please tell us that your idea isn't that it's not going to happen...


My idea is not that it's not going to happen.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Slordak said:


> Between these two, you can't tell what freaking channel you're watching!


Hit the cancel button instead.


----------



## Dustin_Moore (Aug 8, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> My idea is not that it's not going to happen.


Great answer 

Pete Coors
Ken Salazar 
Mark Lamutt


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> My idea is not that it's not going to happen.


Woo hoo! Keep hope alive!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

kmcnamara said:


> Woo hoo! Keep hope alive!


I have my 921 a week now and am on this forum to ask the question why can't I get a guide for my OTA tations. Sounds like the answer is there just isn't one. I would NOT have bought this expensive box if I'd known that. (Does Dish allow me to return it?)

I've been using a Replay TV system for over four years and have taken a step backward in convenience. Sounds like at some point in the future there will be a software fix available. Is that right? How will I know about it? Will it download automatically?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Dish should allow you to return it if you want to, although you may have trouble with the first couple of people you talk to. If that happens, come back here and let me know and I'll put you in touch with someone in the executive office that can help you out.

Or, you can wait with the rest of us. The 921 is getting new software about once a month, and each version fixes more of the remaining bugs. Guide data most likely won't be in the next version, but may be in the one after that. So, you're looking at mid-end October before it's likely. Or, it could be longer (which I say because I don't know one way or the other for sure). The software does download automatically, usually on either a Wednesday or a Thursday afternoon/early evening.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

John Has reported that it seems that Guide Data for DTV Stations has been uplinked to their satellites, so don't leave just yet, perhaps the next SW will be a wonderful treat...


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Dish should allow you to return it if you want to, although you may have trouble with the first couple of people you talk to. If that happens, come back here and let me know and I'll put you in touch with someone in the executive office that can help you out.
> 
> Or, you can wait with the rest of us. The 921 is getting new software about once a month, and each version fixes more of the remaining bugs. Guide data most likely won't be in the next version, but may be in the one after that. So, you're looking at mid-end October before it's likely. Or, it could be longer (which I say because I don't know one way or the other for sure). The software does download automatically, usually on either a Wednesday or a Thursday afternoon/early evening.


Mark, not to doubt your statement, but c'mon! How long should we keep clinging to this thread of hope? You've been telling us this since last spring. It was supposed to be May, then every release since then. I know that I foolishly laid out $1000, and that's my problem, but I'm tired of being strung along about features and promises that aren't going to materialize. I can't add my local OTA digital channels to my guide, and I can't see what is on those same channels with the subscriber guide, and I'm not happy about my foolish purchase.

If Dish wants to make a public statement about fixing the piece of sub-standard hardware they sold us for a small fortune, then let Charlie do so--otherwise, let us realize that we all flushed $1000 down the drain (or into Charlie's pocket) and be sad about our mistake.


----------

